# Is my 159cm snowboard too long for my shorter height and heavier weight? Help!



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tinderbox said:


> I won a Sierra board a few months back and used a height/weight calculator to see what size board I should buy. It came up with the 159. I can't find the original calculator but the one I just used ( Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator ) says I should ride a 155-157. I'm about to buy binding and boots so I'm wondering if I should stick with this board.
> 
> My height is 5' 2" and weight is 240. I've snowboarded before, but I've always rented. I started off skiing and have skied 4 seasons and boarded 1 but haven't done either in about four years.
> 
> ...


Hi Tinderbox,

Rider height is not a factor in snowboard sizing. Please let us know your foot size so we can make some informed suggestions for you.

We wrote this in the early 90's and it is still true today:

*Where your nose is, does not determine what size of snowboard you should ride!

...or your chin, ears, shoulders or any other body part for that matter. These are the silliest rules for sizing boards that could possibly be imagined, and yet they persist. We hear new ones everyday, "my friend told me that a board should come to in between my chin and my nose." Why, are you planning to nibble on it? These generalities are good ways to end up with a completely inappropriate board. Why do such rules exist, you ask? It is due to the fact that finding the right board takes a bit of research and knowledge. The easy way, however incorrect, is much quicker. A snowboard reacts to only two factors, how much pressure is being applied to it (weight), and where that pressure is coming from (shoe size). Boards are designed around riders of a certain weight. The total weight range for a given board will be around 50 pounds (although manufacturers tend to exaggerate this range to make their products sellable to a wider variety of customers). Two men who stand six feet tall and have their noses at identical heights, may be separated by 100 pounds of weight. This would change the boards they should ride by two entire categories of stiffness, and length. You will also want to make sure that the board is appropriate for your shoe size. One half to three quarters of an inch of overhang (yes, overhang) off the edge of your board is ideal (when wearing snowboard boots, and measured at the stance angle that you will ride). We will discuss this more below when we address width in detail.

There is no best level of stiffness for a board!

At least five times a day we hear,"the guy at mountain told me that I want a soft board." This is the part that we were discussing above that relates to weight. Snowboards react to pressure that is applied to that hourglass shape (sidecut) that they have. This shape, when flexed, creates an arc on the snow. You are planning on turning on that arc. If you can't flex the sidecut into the snow (because the board is too stiff for you) you simply can't turn well, or not at all. If the board is too soft for your weight, it will constantly be overflexing, and "twisting off" of the edge that you are relying on to carve. In this scenario you will have a terrible time on hardpack and ice, because the "effective edge" (amount of edge that should be in contact with the snow) will be twisted out of shape, and not doing it's job. Softer flexing boards tend to be better for lighter riders, while stiffer boards are needed for the big boys. Only for extreme freestyle, or extreme race applications, should this rule be broken (and in those instances, a second board will be needed for all mountain riding).

Buying by length is the hardest way to end up with the right board!

"My last board was a 156, and I liked it, so tell me about the 156's that you carry." The trick here, is that two boards of identical length, may be designed for completely different riders and types of riding. For example a 156 may be a "big mountain board" for a small woman, or a "park" board for a big guy, depending on the manufacturer's design plan. Those two boards, however, would never be appropriate for the same rider. Length is often discussed in terms of: longer equals faster, and more stable, while shorter equals more maneuverable. This can also be deceptive. The "running surface" of a board (the base area that contacts the snow) is a useful measurement, because this is the amount of board that you actually are riding upon. The overall length (the measurement usually considered) can be misleading, as it also contains the raised tip and tail, which do not contact the snow, and have only nuance differences in affecting your ride. Your best bet is research. Look into who the board was made for, and for what type of riding. Leave the rules of thumb to the rental guys, who are trying to get through the line of renters as quickly as possible, and get on the slopes (can't blame 'em for that). *


----------



## United (Dec 13, 2010)

if your brain is melting and you like it explained in a video, it happens to be the #1 video if you go to Unitedboardsports and click on "Tips & Advice". Lot's of good info already shared here, but what caught my eye was the fact that it's a Sierra board you have, and this video was done by Sierra Snowboards.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

At 240lbs, the 159 is better than the 155-157 options.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

5'2" 240? You're either dead or a troll. Either way, this thread can't be for real.


----------



## tinderbox (Dec 14, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> 5'2" 240? You're either dead or a troll. Either way, this thread can't be for real.


Not a troll and not dead. This thread is for real. Thanks. This is me.


----------



## Pmart (Nov 19, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> 5'2" 240? You're either dead or a troll. Either way, this thread can't be for real.


lol dont forget oompa loompas:cheeky4:


----------



## tinderbox (Dec 14, 2010)

Pmart said:


> lol dont forget oompa loompas:cheeky4:


I'm obviously trying to do a sport and exercise, why ridicule? I just came to this forum for some help because I'm not the average person and I get that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

tinderbox said:


> Not a troll and not dead. This thread is for real. Thanks. This is me.


If you're only 5'2", you sure don't look like you're 240. Maybe 200. I suppose that's a good thing.


----------



## United (Dec 13, 2010)

Ignore the negative and don't give it another thought. Good for you to take on on a new challenge. Don't give up!


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm assuming from your post that you are new to snowboarding (never done it).

Keep the board and go ride. 2-4mm won't mean anything until you are at least linking turns, and even then you probably won't notice much difference.

Have fun, ignore the douchebags.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Tinderbox,

I mentioned this in my post above, but your foot size may be the most important factor here.

5'2 riders rarely come with big feet  159 snowboards are typically made for male riders with average to large foot sizes.

The board that you have has a waist of 25.4 cm. It is likely in the neighborhood of 26.4 at the inserts where you will ride.

26.4 cm is the same length as a men's size 8.5 shoe, but you will be riding with some angle so you can figure that the minimum shoe size for your board is about a men's 9 (women's 10.5).

If you have smaller feet than that, it will be very difficult to control and learn on this board.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

PS: I think it is AWESOME that you are getting more into riding. STOKED for you! Welcome to the best sport in the world. :cheeky4:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just go ride and enjoy!

I think it'll be fine, maybe 155 would easier to learn on though.


----------

